# refrigirator



## kda (Nov 11, 2002)

I am fairly new to rving, so bear with me on this one.  This may be a stupid question, but I would rather be safe than sorry.
  Is it safe to run your refrigerator while towing a travel trailer?  I didn't know if I should travel with my gas turned on or not.  Could someone please help me ease my mind about this?


----------



## Gary B (Nov 11, 2002)

refrigirator

Hi kda, welcome to rving and to the forum, folks have strong opinions about your question. We have been rving for about 25 years and have always traveled with the LP on and the refer on, the water heater on & in the winter we have our furnace on. We turn off the appliances when we stop to refuel. These applances were designed to operate while in motion.    :approve:


----------

